
Ask HN: Best HN threads in '08? - iloveyouocean
There was a ton of hacker news in 08.
What were your favorite threads?
======
qhoxie
Who's Hiring? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375410>

Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=250704>

How I Turned Down $300,000 from Microsoft to go Full-Time on GitHub
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338286>

I'm out, baby <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=300960>

Start a side project, says GitHub founder
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=282158>

Balsamiq hits $100,000 in revenue <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=364254>

------
jbenz
Sell Your Web App: Lessons I Learned From Selling DropSend
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=347381>

In the Basement of the Ivory Tower
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=246606>

How to go down with style <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=330689>

Hedge Fund Manager: Goodbye and Good Luck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=335815>

Cities and Ambition <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=201373>

Looking Back on Selling Gravatar to Automattic
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=345531>

------
mlLK
Solve the halting problem, $300-$1000:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=376238>

I don't want to work very hard: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=394609>

------
iloveyouocean
Ask HN: What is the best way to promote your new fancy web application?
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138>)

Ask YC: What would you tell your younger self?
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372573>)

------
marvin
There are at least twice as many i could pick, but here are some of my
favorites.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219804> \- Poor people consume more
conspicuously than rich people, wealth measured relative to peer group

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133282> \- Story about SR-71 Blackbird
crash

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=303666> \- The "Luke Arm" for amputees

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=318827> \- How to bribe your way into
expensive restaurants

~~~
tptacek
All great stories, but unremarkable comment threads. What I want to know is,
did anyone here actually try to bribe their way into a restaurant after
reading that article?

~~~
fallentimes
Not a restaurant, but I've used the $20 Theory of the Universe for concerts,
tickets, bars and other treats.

<http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ0303-MAR_20DOLLARS>

------
bootload
How Porsche fleeced hedge funds and roiled the world’s financial markets ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=350332>

------
ynd
Evolution of Mona Lisa in JavaScript & Canvas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392036>

------
mpk
"Ask HN : How do big websites roll out new versions?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=411282>

Lots of interesting replies to that one.

------
captainobvious
Unfortunately my favourite one missed the '08 deadline:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=417782>

------
mad44
Thanks for sharing these links. I am commenting to visit this thread later. Is
there another way to mark a thread to be visited later from my profile?

~~~
fallentimes
Upvote the thread, then click here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=mad44>

~~~
mad44
Thank you, that is helpful. I wish there was a button for it on the top bar at
HN.

------
mlLK
Human Beautification Algorithm: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=328377>

